# aladdin etoken has hal dependency

## flipy

Hello,

In the last gentoo release, hal seems to be removed.

PKI client for aladdin eToken has a hal dependency and currently is not working.

Is there any fix/workaround to emulate HAL for old packages that may depend on it?

Thanks

----------

## John R. Graham

What ebuild (if any) are you using to install the eToken support?

- John

----------

## GES

This ebuild isn't depend hal.

Gentoo. 64 bit are working. 32bit do not work! Thanks to Bartosz Biegun, who provide a patch and ebuild.

    pkiclient-5.00.28-gentoo-ebuild.tgz

----------

## ToeiRei

sadly this is only the old PKI. The most recent one doesn't work on 64 bit for me

----------

## flipy

Taking a look at the ebuild available in their main site, it is depened on libhal.

```
# ldd lib64/libeToken.so.5

        linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff8c19e000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007f9348fc0000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f9348dbc000)

        libpcsclite.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libpcsclite.so.1 (0x00007f9348ba9000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f9348843000)

        libusb-0.1.so.4 => /lib64/libusb-0.1.so.4 (0x00007f934863a000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f934950e000)

        libhal.so.1 => not found
```

PCSC log:

```
00000008 hotplug_libudev.c:309:HPAddDevice() Adding USB device: AKS ifdh

00000023 readerfactory.c:934:RFInitializeReader() Attempting startup of

AKS ifdh 00 00 using

/usr/lib64/readers/usb/aks-ifdh.bundle/Contents/Linux/libAksIfdh.so

00000160 dyn_unix.c:37:DYN_LoadLibrary()

/usr/lib64/readers/usb/aks-ifdh.bundle/Contents/Linux/libAksIfdh.so:

libhal.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

00000011 readerfactory.c:941:RFInitializeReader() RFLoadReader failed:

0x80100014

00000007 readerfactory.c:275:RFAddReader() AKS ifdh init failed.

00000006 hotplug_libudev.c:377:HPAddDevice() Failed adding USB device:

AKS ifdh
```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

The official repository for Gentoo's HAL patchset:

http://github.com/dang/hal-patches

The official repository for removed HAL ebuilds:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/?hideattic=0

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-misc/hal-info/?hideattic=0

From these you are able to create app-misc/hal-info and sys-apps/hal into your local overlay

Such setup is of course completely unsupported and you should NOT report any hardware related bugs to Gentoo's bugzilla if running HAL since it will conflict with udeṿ and it's helpers.

----------

